# Sick or full of eggs????



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm a little concerned about my arautus I'm not sure if she is full of eggs or if he or she is really sick, I'm sure this was mention before can some please guide me in the right direction, I'm not sure what to do, she is been like that since the beginning when I got her 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow that is a BIG female. How long have you had her? I know some females can get that big when gravid, some more noticeable than others. Is she feeding well? Also have you asked the previous owner what substrate she was kept on? Hopefully it's not impaction from loose subs.


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

I have her since the middle of last december and I have been feeding her dusted flies with Calcium every feeding and vitamin A 2 times a month, Im going to get in touch with the previous owner later on today to find out more.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd say bloat. I unfortunately posted a similar situation with one of my imis. People seemed to think she was just full of eggs but she wasn't. It got so bad I could have played marbles with her. I tried ringers solution from Carolina.com, but it didn't seem to help. I ended up "lancing" her and draining a lot of fluid. I still have her, acting and eating as normal. But time to time I have to drain her, nothing else seems to work I still soak her for 2 hours or so a day with ringers.

I used a single tattoo needle to poke a hole in her very very gently, ( I tattoo myself so I use a clean brand new needle every time)


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

As a matter of fact, I drained her this morning and have her in ringers now and look how big she is


----------



## VelvetDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

I know some eggy females can get pretty large but... I also think it looks like edema/bloat/ascites. I'd suggest a trip to the vet for a fecal, test for hookworms and other parasites and also mycobacteria. Usually edema is a result of kidney failure and is pretty end stage, though, as far as I know. Draining can be supportive and comfort care, as timmygreener is doing.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Is your auratus alone in the tank? Does it eat vigorously? 
Impaction for that much time would lead to death pretty quickly so I would rule it out. The frog could be bloated from some sort of parasite. More info on the tank please(temps, hum?...)

Rani


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

No there is 5 more in the same tank, it does eat just like the others, tanks is brand new and all the frogs always been together, temp: room temp, hum: I would say between 70 and 90% calcium and vitamin A raphasy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Have you had any breeding behaviour? calling?
Have the frogs been interested in her for mating?

Rani


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

To tell you the truth I've seen eggs before only one time though and then stop there is 6 in the same vivarium and I couldn't identified who is calling and who is laying eggs :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

timmygreener said:


> As a matter of fact, I drained her this morning and have her in ringers now and look how big she is


Timmy...interesting. I've had cows with bloat and that is EXACTLY ow to deal with it...needle in, air out. Physiologically speaking, I see no reason why that would work with a frog. Perhaps air inside the peritoneal cavity?

Dawna


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Dawna said:


> Timmy...interesting. I've had cows with bloat and that is EXACTLY ow to deal with it...needle in, air out. Physiologically speaking, I see no reason why that would work with a frog. Perhaps air inside the peritoneal cavity?
> 
> Dawna


I do that too for tadpoles ready to get out of water and have been bloated few days before. 
This particular tad got to live a healthy adult life after I drained it from the air trapped under the skin.

Some thoughts,

Rani


----------



## Handfishinghillbilly (Apr 4, 2013)

This appears to be a bacterial infection. You said the tank is relatively new which means your tank is probably still cycling. A vet can do a fecal and If they don't find any issues then I would does with baytril aka enrofloxacin. Just my 2 cents


----------

